# LOGO! Temperatur und Luftfeucht. erfassen



## Ugene (8 April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe vor einer neuen Aufgabe: Realisierung einer Steuerung mit LOGO! 24RC
Dabei muss die Temperatur (-50..+150°C) und Luftfeuchtigkeit (0..100%) in im Raum (Lagerhalle) und Draußen überwacht werden. 
Gesteuert werden die Dachfenster in der Lagerhalle. Diese sollen aufgehen, wenn bestimmte Temperatur/Luftfeuchtigkeit Grenzwerte überschritten werden.

Kann mir jemand passende Sensoren empfehlen, die Analogwerte liefern, dass ich ohne weitere LOGO! Module auskomme?


----------



## Jan (8 April 2009)

Hallo,

als Erstes eine Bitte:

Einmal den Beitrag (zweiter von oben) von Markus lesen.

"Wichtig: Angaben bei Fragestellungen! ###BITTE LESEN!###"

Welche Analogeingänge sind an der LOGO genau vorhanden?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ugene (9 April 2009)

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Werde ich für die Zukunft merken. 

Grundsätzlich stehen mir zwei Module zur Verfügung:
LOGO! 24RC (6ED1 052-1HB00-0BA6) 8DI, 4RelayOut
LOGO! 12/24RC (6ED1 052-1MD 00-0BA6) 8DI, davon 4 analog nutzbar (0..10V), 4RelayOut
Geplant ist 24VDC Versorgung.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Temeperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeitsensoren, die z.b. analoge Werte von 0...10V oder 0..5V liefern. 

Vielleicht hat schon jemand gute Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Sensoren gemacht, und kann mir sie weiter empfehlen...


----------



## Mr.Spok (9 April 2009)

*Messfühler,*

Hallo,

bin mit den von Greisinger http://www.greisinger.de/index.php?task=2&wg=288 eigentlich zufrieden, sind Temp./Feuchte-Kombifühler.


mfG Jan


----------



## Ugene (9 April 2009)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip.
Ich hab auch noch die hier gefunden: 
FF-10V-INT-TE1 die gibts z.b. beim conrad für 142Euro.

Grundsätzlich überlege ich auch, ob ich die Stuerung nicht mit günstigen Thermostaten und Hygrostaten aufbaue. 
Wenn ich dort direkt Schwellwerte einstelle, kann ich sie als digitale Siganle abfragen.

Thremostate/Hygrostate scheinen mir billiger als Messumformer zu sein.


----------



## simon.s (10 April 2009)

Ugene schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich überlege ich auch, ob ich die Stuerung nicht mit günstigen Thermostaten und Hygrostaten aufbaue.
> Wenn ich dort direkt Schwellwerte einstelle, kann ich sie als digitale Siganle abfragen.
> 
> Thremostate/Hygrostate scheinen mir billiger als Messumformer zu sein.



Dann kannst du das Logo doch auch sparen und alles direkt verdrahten! Ist jedenfalls am günstigsten.


----------



## Jan (11 April 2009)

Hallo,

für die Fühler die Mr.Spok empfiehlt wäre noch ein Wandler von 4 - 20mA auf 0 - 10 V erforderlich.
Bei dem Kostenaufwand wäre eine Lösung ohne LOGO zu überlegen.


----------



## edi (11 April 2009)

Hallo,

die 4..20ma könnte er auch über einen 500 Ohm Widerstand führen.
Macht 2..10 V die die LOGO verarbeiten kann. Ist zwar kein "High -End " Wandler , sollte aber funktionieren....


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 April 2009)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die 4..20ma könnte er auch über einen 500 Ohm Widerstand führen.
> Macht 2..10 V die die LOGO verarbeiten kann. Ist zwar kein "High -End " Wandler , sollte aber funktionieren....



Wenn er einen Präzisionswiderstand nimmt ist das schon sehr genau.


----------



## Ugene (12 April 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> für die Fühler die Mr.Spok empfiehlt wäre noch ein Wandler von 4 - 20mA auf 0 - 10 V erforderlich.
> Bei dem Kostenaufwand wäre eine Lösung ohne LOGO zu überlegen.



Diese Messumformer gibt es auch in 0..10V Varianten. Steht im Datenblatt unter Option.

Bezüglich Thermostat/Hygrostat (T/H):
Ich möchte die Anwendung mit LOGO! realisieren, dafür sprechen forlgende Gesichtspunkte:
-> Zentrale Steuerung, kein Schwellwerteinstellen für einzelne Geräte (T/H)
-> Manuelle Betrieb über Funktionstasten
-> Überwachung falls Sensoren "falsche" Werte liefern
-> Flexibilität durch Update der Software

Nachteil: etwas höhere Hardwarekosten, LOGO! + Messumformer ca. 450Euro


----------



## Jan (16 April 2009)

Habe ich nicht gesehen.
Bei den gegebenen Anforderungen ist eine LOGO sicherlich das optimalste.


----------

